# Drainage



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, 
I'm having a little trouble with drainage. After the winter park up, I have cleaned the fresh water tank and been away on 2 trips so far, however the first weekend away the drainage of water seems to be extremely slow, so I purchased a bottle of fenwicks drainage cleaner and followed the instructions. This helped but on the second trip away it got even slower. So I have used the entire bottle over the last week trying to clear whatever is blocking the pipes . But I don't think this process is working properly. Am I missing anything or is there stronger products I can use or something I can do to resolve this. 2000 autotrail chieftain. 
Thanks as usual


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Try this product - steady pressure at first and more effort as the problem decreases.

Worked for me over ten years without needing to buy products that can (possibly) damage your pipes and system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd look underneath and see if you have any uphill pipes.

Is it both sinks and the shower that don't drain properly or just one or what? Does waste water come up the shower. I'm not sure whether your shower has a separate pipe to the tank, but a little plunging will give the answer to that.

A gentle doing with a plunger may help, but put plugs in the outlets you aren't plunging. Go easy with the plunger as pipes full of water subjected to vigorous plunging may blow off.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As above! Obvious but often overlooked, make sure you're level, so the water will drain - it won't go uphill. On my van if i park with a tilt to the right the kitchen sink won't drain fully - very shallow drop. If you can get to the sink traps, get them out and clear all the gunk. And be very wary of using more chemicals; you don't know what damage they can do compared with domestic systems.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

OK, so silly question, when plunging, does it matter how full the waste tank should be?? Im assuming the plunger works thru creating pressure with air, would it create more pressure the emptier the tank, as its completely empty right now ? 

I have a kitchen sink, bathroom sink and shower. The shower and kitchen sink is the most noticeable as they are used more. 

I'll get under it to check for uphill pipes this weekend.

I usually park level sideways but as for up/downhill I usually allow upto 1 degree . Would this amount make all that much difference??


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Also the product I used is for caravans/ motor homes, will that still be unsafe for pipes etc?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Empty ish would be best.


Run some water into the pipes before plunging. It relies more on the force of the water than of the air. You could plunge all day long with just air in the pipes and get very little result since air compresses. It's because water does not that you need to be a bit gentle so as not to risk blowing pipes off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Swish curtain flexible wire. I always carry a 3m length and always cleared the gunge and hair up the pipe.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a blockage possibly from small food scraps trapped to make a one way valve effectively, a plunger MAY clear them but check every pipe as thoroughly as you can that there is not a kink in it. 

If this is affecting the sink, the shower AND the was basin it is probably towards the end of the route out, using the Swish wire may well locate where it is - a 3m length should suffice. Use it by twisting it at the same time as pushing it downwards.

IMO near the sink route is most likely, the shower exit second in line and the wash basin third, I would tackle them in that order.

Good luck, do let us know how things go. If you still get nowhere we will all put our thinking caps on again..,..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When you say problem, where does it manifest, in the basins? Or is it not coming out of the waste tank, if the latter some have a large screw on bung to allow cleaning.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

That's all great advice, plunger ordered! I do appreciate your input thank you very much


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Please come back and let us know how you get on.

The sink in our bathroom in the MH suffers from slow draining which I have always put down to there being an airlock. If the sink has water in it, it drains slowly but if water is directed straight at the plug hole, it goes straight down!


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, problem solved, it appears that the old skool solution of using a plunger was the best answer. Thank u for all ur input and ideas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad that you have it sorted out


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe a lesson learned, not to put ANY food waste down the sink. We always clean all dishes and cutlery with detergent wipes before washing them . This also ensures no bad smells coming from the waste tank. We also use a lot of paper plates .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use a bowl then throw the water away under a bush, any small food scraps feed the wildlife.


----------

